#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Small-Scale Fading and its effects,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

Small-scale fading, or simply fading, is used to describe the rapid  fluctuation of the amplitude of a radio signal over a short period of  time or travel distance, so that large-scale path loss effects may be  may be ignored.





  Similar Threads: Factors Influencing Small-Scale Fading,wireless and mobile communication,notes download Clarke's Model for Flat Fading,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Two-ray Rayleigh Fading Model,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Types of Small-Scale Fading,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Level Crossing and Fading Statistics,wireless and mobile communication,notes download

----------

